# triamcinolone lidocaine lesion injection



## fredcpc (Dec 20, 2010)

We injected a total of three lesions, two with 15mg of triamcinolone (with 2.5ml) of lidocaine and one with 20mg of triamcinolone. I am coding 11900 with J3301 x 5. Agree or disagree?


----------

